# Sims



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Simple question. Can I put a Spanish sim in a uk purchased iPhone. Here, in El Campello, I am told no.
Thanks.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

dmret said:


> Simple question. Can I put a Spanish sim in a uk purchased iPhone. Here, in El Campello, I am told no.
> Thanks.


YES!

My daughter has done this (against my better judgement as I'm not a fan of Apple )


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks,so far I've drawn a blank.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dmret said:


> Thanks,so far I've drawn a blank.


Is the phone locked to a UK network? Maybe that's the problem?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> Is the phone locked to a UK network? Maybe that's the problem?


Quite right, and don't forget that Vadafone UK is NOT the same as Vodafone Spain.

The phone needs to be unlocked to accept a SIM from another provider.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Quite right, and don't forget that Vadafone UK is NOT the same as Vodafone Spain.
> 
> The phone needs to be unlocked to accept a SIM from another provider.


and Spanish phones are not allowed to be locked by law in Spain.


----------



## Catzoooo (Mar 31, 2015)

My uk bought unlocked iphone6 has a Spanish Hits sim in. No problem.


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

It is,that's the snag.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

dmret said:


> It is,that's the snag.


So what's the problem - get it unlocked. There are so many companies that can do this for you including your current UK operator.


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

So far it's a nonstarter. I haven't given up. I don't have a uk operator for this particular phone. I just wondered if any one else had any ideas.
Thanks.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> and Spanish phones are not allowed to be locked by law in Spain.


Really????

So why do they do it (Vodafone, Movistar etc.) and how can we complain?


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Vodaphone,Movistar and a local shop said no. Found someone else and he said yes. Not being an expert, I went with local Spanish advice and got a result.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Really????
> 
> So why do they do it (Vodafone, Movistar etc.) and how can we complain?


It was the Movistar shop that told us when we first arrived and were buying our phones.


----------



## lorort (Dec 24, 2015)

I know that U.S. iphones have to be unlocked to accept another SIMS card. Check out youtube they might have videos on how to unlock, I know they do for U.S. iphones.


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

dmret said:


> So far it's a nonstarter. I haven't given up. I don't have a uk operator for this particular phone. I just wondered if any one else had any ideas.
> Thanks.


Look on ebay for unlocking of your phone


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Let me google that for you


----------

